# 2013 New Year's San Bruno Mtn. hillclimb TT?



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

I've heard of this race in years past and I see that it was held last year.

I've never tried bike racing (excepting neighborhood duels as a kid) and thought that this one might be fun. Also, I'm very familiar with this particular course.

Interweb searches don't yield any information about a 2013 edition, and I was wondering if anybody here knew whether the race was going to be held again this year? If so, would you provide a link for registration?

I'm not a USA Cycling member, but from what I gather I can buy a one-day license and give it a shot. I'd be a Masters 35+.

thx


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The 2013 schedule has not been posted on the official NCNCA schedule but San Bruno is on the tenative schedule posted on the mailing list a couple weeks ago. Pen. Velo puts it on: Peninsula Velo::Events

It's not a TT, it's a mass start race. It breaks up pretty fast. Unless you're in the front group you can often do better over all by not getting suckered into going too hard at the beginning and riding a more consistent pace. 

As a new racer you would be in the M35 4/5 field.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah you can get a day license. I did it before, and was able to get the day license in advance.


They start in segments, and if I recall correctly all the 5's (masters and non-masters) leave at the same time. They start last, which kinda sucks on a likely-cold day.

As for the mention about pace, true story. Car poked into our start and I got the lame end of it as I was jumping in with a heavy gear. Nonetheless I got a good view of everyone else, and the lead pack visibly splits before the first light. Salvaged my "race" picking off a few guys, who indeed got suckered into going hotter than they should have.

So while it's a mass start, I'd say you best _handle _it like a TT given the distance. Maybe you can get a relatively usable draft because of headwind, but there's no point chasing and pacing anyone really until your sprint.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Ventruck said:


> Yeah you can get a day license. I did it before, and was able to get the day license in advance.
> 
> 
> They start in segments, and if I recall correctly all the 5's (masters and non-masters) leave at the same time. They start last, which kinda sucks on a likely-cold day.
> ...


Riding your own pace is great advice for a mass start hillclimb event. It also pays to know what kind of climber you are. Personally, I always suck at the beginning of climbs, and my legs and lungs need more time to adjust than other guys. So, I start off slow, but I finish strong.

When I was a Cat 5 all of a million years ago, I did the Mt.Tam Hill Climb. I was no world beater by any stretch, but I did manage 10th place. Once we got to the 7 Sisters, I was passing a dozen cracked riders. Just do your own thing, and you will probably be better off. 

Another hint that most/many Cat5s don't understand... The first climb in training is usually not your fastest climb unless you are hitting it by maxing our your heartrate. Get in a good, but very slow warmup climb first in your easiest gear. The guys that often do best at events like these are the ones that actually road their bikes to the events, or else climbed the race hill as a warmup first. 

The folks that go in cold, or who just put in 20 minutes on a trainer prior to the start typically are not ready to do their best for such an event. 

Finally, you have to be mentally prepared to get spanked a little and not lose your composure. If you are signing up for a race like this, then presumably you think you are a pretty nifty climber, and you pass lots of people in training. However, you are likely to get rather shelled straight off as the road heads up this go around, and mentally many new racers just aren't prepared for something like that. Again, let them go, ride your own pace, and try to really pick it up toward the top 1/3rd of the climb instead if possible. No one likes to limp home.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

The Human G-Nome said:


> Finally, you have to be mentally prepared to get spanked a little and not lose your composure.


Even with my circumstance, this was a very true point for me. Was pretty frustrated because I knew I was good for a 18min run up this event, and finished at 21 with the bad start - where I immediately felt like "wow, I no longer have a reason to be here...even just to challenge a personal record." When friends asked what happened I kept trying to stop from blurting out the excuse table. In the end, at least I finished and not last.

Cat 5 may include fast graduated juniors too. Winner when I was there did it in the 16's, which is probably still good up to the back of the Cat 3 pack. 

Debated going again, though I'm at the area so often it feels weird to pay for yet another climb.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Cat 5 in this race has also included local semi-pro CX racers who are just starting out on the road.


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

ericm979 said:


> Cat 5 in this race has also included local semi-pro CX racers who are just starting out on the road.


Most Cat 5 races end up including "semi-pro" something-or-others. All the mountain bikers and CXers have to get in their 10 mass start finishes as well. None are exempt. Of course, they will typically smoke their fields by minutes.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

All right. Just got registered online, no problem.

Thanks for all of the tips/encouragement.

I figure as long as I don't come in last in my category (M35+ 4/5), it will be a victory.

See you all there.


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Here's my 8 minute video report of the ride


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

chidonchea said:


> Here's my 8 minute video report of the ride


Great video. Suck more wheel next time though


----------



## chidonchea (Jul 14, 2008)

Up hill drafting doesn't work well. Better to use some fishing line attached to the Moto.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

On the flat section before the last traffic light, I could see drafting a relevant case. Usually get hit by headwinds there. Also the right-hander after the light can be a *****. Wind can pick up and grade discreetly rises above 9%.

Otherwise, liked how you finished strong. Noticed you never left the hoods though.


----------



## Urico (Dec 17, 2012)

Great video! Thanks for sharing. I'm from the Bay Area and look forward to climbing this sometime.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This Velo Viewer link was posted by Dan on the Low Key mailing list. The activity ids are set for "Costa vs. Phipps". Best viewing is to set 2 second samples, max out the number of riders, set to 5 f/s, and scroll to 9:59 for the start of their race before hitting play.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool thing, that Velo Viewer.

I peeped at Costa's profile on usacycling when I saw the results. I thought he was a recently graduated junior seeing the order of results but he's still 15 according to Phipps' recap? Wow.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

chidonchea said:


> Up hill drafting doesn't work well. Better to use some fishing line attached to the Moto.


Its not worth a ton, but its still faster than going at it solo. Its worth 2-5 minutes on the Diablo challenge.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Aero/drafting benefits aside, I benefit from having a wheel to follow.


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Hey ukbloke, thanks for the link.

As an aside, I just want to say I've really enjoyed watching your cycling videos in the past. With all the included telemetry readings, it the the next best thing to actually riding a bike!


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice going all that participated.

Amazing those guys are doing sub-15 on that climb.


----------

